# My Angelfish needs help please



## corrie (Aug 10, 2014)

i have 3 angel fish there about a loony size right now but i find one of them has been attacking one of the other 2 & chasing it all around my 55gal tank & has taken a chunk out of its check is there any thing i can do to help the one with part of his check missing ? 
i dont have another tank to move it to other them my shrimp tank & i dont want it to eat my cherry shrimp up 
any help would be great ..
also the one with part of his check missing seams to stay in a corner of my tank by the filter to hide behind  poor little guy

here is the one with part of his check missing


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

the other two are probably pairing up as mates. odds are if the injured fish isn't rehomed it will either be hunted down and killed outright or die from stress. the wound does not look infected his gill plate looks to be missing. keep water clean maybe add some salt unless you want to medicate the whole tank.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

If you have a very tall piece of slate, you can try leaning it against a wall to give the fish something to hide behind. This is probably not a long term solution, though.


----------

